# Wild Game Feast



## gramason (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm having my first wild game feast this Saturday. Just had a friend drop off a couple pheasants, and teal. Plan on having deer, duck, goose, and whatever else I can get my hands on. I'll have some q-view this weekend.


----------



## dingle (Dec 3, 2007)

How can I get there from Syracuse, Gram??


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 3, 2007)

*Can't hardly wait.* *I'll be there to help ya and enjoy as usual.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## mossymo (Dec 3, 2007)

I know it isn't smoking but duck and goose cut into bite size chunks and put in fish batter and deep fried in a turkey cooker is good stuff. If you have a turkey frier this might free up some space in a smoker also.

Pheasant cut into bite size peices and marinated in your favorite marinade then wrapped with a half peice of bacon. Now you can either put a toothpick through it and smoke or make up some kabbobs with whatever you choose. Smoke as you would an ABT and then give it a few minutes per side on a grill (I prefer charcoal).

Good luck with the wild game feed and I will anxiously be waiting to hear the results with pics !!!


----------



## gramason (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info Mossy, I'll be sure to try that, i've done the bacon deal with mallards, and geese but haven't messed with pheasants yet.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 3, 2007)

That sounds really good Gramason....can't wait to see your Qviews.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Dec 3, 2007)

Sounds like a great feast is at hand! I will be waiting for the q-view.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 4, 2007)

Since ya got the turkey fryer goin, cut up some venison and batter and fry the same way.
I use Drake's batter mixed with beer and Frank's red hot...........good chit!!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the tip bubba, I have never heard of Drake's, but found a web site....http://www.drakesbattermix.com/

I'll see if I can order some to try.
Thanks!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm on my way now and can not wait.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm gettin ready to head up.... dropped a couple roasts off this mornin'....

Made deer chili:
And my famous MD buck Balls...


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 8, 2007)

1 1/2 pounds deer burger
bread crumbs
2 eggs
diced green pepper
diced onion
Old Bay
onion soup mix
Italian seosoning
Oregano
Hot Shot - red and black pepper mix

Mix, wrap in bacon, cook  and i usually cover with taco cheese and sprinkle a little more Old Bay on....
As for amounts... i dunno... i always went by eye....


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 8, 2007)

I'll see y'all after the feast... with qviews and some shots of the fun....


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 8, 2007)

Busted, that looks great!!! Thank you for the recipe too, I'm going to give them a try.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 9, 2007)

The qviews are downloading....


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 9, 2007)

I hope y'all are ready... got a lot of pics from today....
 This is history.... SMF sticker made the wall of fame.... with Pop Pop and Mason's pics... SMF should be honored...

 Smokeys My Pet on the grill


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 9, 2007)

Sliced deer roast

 Pheasant
  SMF hat at the grill


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 9, 2007)

Looking good Mark keep it going!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 9, 2007)

Slicer

  Off the Hoof BBQ Crew....  from left... Gramason, Smokeys my Pet, Busted Luck

  MD Buck Balls and Steak


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 9, 2007)

Gramasons smoker n wind shield

 Gramason (in blue shirt)


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 9, 2007)

Gramason

  Gramasons Hangout

  Deer roasts


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 9, 2007)

Some finished MD buck Balls


I hope y'all enjoy the pics.... It was sure good times with good people!!!

Thanks Gramason!!!  Look forward to it again next year!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 9, 2007)

The food looks awesome Busted....thanks for sharing the pictures.
Looks like you folks had a great time.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 9, 2007)

yea Patty.... it was good times!! Thanks


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice job guy's!!  those meatball's look fantastic!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I wanna know how to get on that gathering list!!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome time had by everyone today at your house! Thanks for letting me share in a wonderful experience with family and friends. Hope we do keep this an annual event as planned as I am sure we will.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the Q view, looks like you all had a good time !!!


----------



## gramason (Dec 9, 2007)

Had a great turn out yesterday, and alot of food. Smoked deer roasts, grilled deer steaks, MD buck balls, and tuna. Smoked and grilled pheasant. Two pots of chili, and baked beans. also oysters. Homemade chocolate pretzels for dessert. This was the first year I did this, but plan on making it an annual event.

Pic of the set up in the shed.


----------



## ghog (Dec 10, 2007)

Great job ,,, Son and Buds ,,,,

 .....
U know your smokin right when a 2 yr. old lil boy (the Mason part of Gramason) stops in the middle of eatin a sugared down lolly pop to eat on some deer roast slices ... the lil man went back four times before taking another bite of lolly pop. Seven trips to the roast plate in all.

  I think he is now hooked on smoked vension ...  yeeeeee   haaaaa !  Everything I slapped my brains out on was GREAT !!
Can' t wait to chew a couple of Qviews !!!! 
  Tried some of those pic from Busted ... yum yum ... ,,, I'll be passing tomorrows news for sure ...









GHog ..


----------



## dingle (Dec 10, 2007)

Awesome job guys!! Thanks for sharing the Qviews. 

Busted, the balls are being added to the agenda for this weekend.


----------

